# Boat Spinout Stories



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I'm interested in hearing about people's experiences with boats that spun out. I'm considering buying a Tunnel V from one of the different manufacturers here in Texas, and I'm worried about the possiblitity of swapping ends.

I've read lots of posts about this phenomenon, and I'm convinced of two things, first that all manufacturer's TV hulls will swap ends if you don't know what you are doing, and second, that if you learn to drive this hull safely, it is a great boat for back lakes and light bay fishing.

So what happened when your boat swapped ends on you? Do you know what caused it (crossing a wake or wave while turning, etc). What was the end result? Did it throw you out of the boat, break your arms/ribs? Just shake you up?

I just want as much information as I can get before I make any decision.

Tag


----------



## SNM (Aug 16, 2005)

19 foot Explorer, turning to avoid a crad trap. Almost threw us out of the boat.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

the other thing is the whip crack effect .........motor jacked high and boat in a hard turn. bow take a wave slap to the inside of the turn, which causes it to veer away suddenly, then jump back to the turn ......... ugly

the "high nosed" vees are the worst


----------



## gris (Feb 8, 2006)

You need to talk to Palms Up. He is a great guy. His story will make you think at least twice about running a tunnel vee. This guy has a lifetime of boating experience. He and his family were thrown from the boat, he could have died and he almost lost his leg.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, 

I think I've read Palms Up's story. That's one of my concerns. I guess I'm trying to figure out whether the swap is avoidable, and if not, then how bad the consequences are. His story is one of the more gruesome ones out there. 
Maybe I should also ask how many people own these boats and have never had a problem. Otherwise all I'll ever get are the horror stories.

Tag


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

If the motor is down it will not swap ends, its when your are jacked up hauling a** and try to turn sharply. I have run a 17' explorer for two years and had it happen once. It was my fault and trying to make it happen. If you drive with a little caution you will love the TV. I fish the surf to the back lakes and run my boat pretty hard. When in doubt slow down


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Its happened to me twice*

First time, my Brother and I were leaving the county ramp at Ernies in my 12' Aluminum Scooter and he took the sharp curve to the right going into Churchill Bayou too fast and the boat swapped ends. It threw all of our gear and us off the boat. Needless to say he wasn't wearing the kill switch. Luckily he was able to swim to the boat and turn off the engine.

Second time happened when we were testing driving my Explorer. Before we took the boat for a test drive, I mentioned to the salesman about the swapping ends deal and he was dumbfounded. We take the boat down to the local ramp and we take off, he wanted to show us how well the boat took the "chop" and began to do donuts at 3/4 throttle in the middle of the river. He made one full circle and then the boat swapped. Me and my bother were anticipating it, but the salesman wasn't. We were holding on to the grab rail and the salesman got thrown into the throttle and his shoulder into the grab rail. After it happend the salesman would not get back behind the wheel. By the way he wasn't wearing the killswitch and he left the lifejackets in his truck. Could have been alot worse.

With that being said, I've had my Explorer for alittle less than a year and not once has it came close to swapping ends with me driving. Take the time to learn the boat and always wear the killswitch.


----------



## FishinTheBarge (May 21, 2004)

"If the motor is down it will not swap ends, its when your are jacked up hauling a** and try to turn sharply."

Not true. I run a 23 TV, and have "swapped ends" several times, on purpose, to see the ins and outs the boat will preform in. Whether jacked up or down the boat can swap ends. It's all about the captain and how he knows and handles his boat.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

What is Palmsup story, or where can I read up on it?


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

dennis_99 said:


> What is Palmsup story, or where can I read up on it?


Third post from the bottom.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=120882&page=3&pp=10&highlight=swapping


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

WOW. Thanks for putting that up.


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

I spun my Marshall 286T. Going too fast, too tight a turn, motor jacked up for going into the flats. In that big of a boat it was just a slow smooth spin, but it did put us backward up on a spoil, real glad it wasnt shell. It was totally my fault, but now I can feel it coming before it gets there


----------



## Mr. Fish (Jun 25, 2007)

I was the passenger in a 18ft shoalwater when the driver saw a group of birds working and took an immediate 90 degree left turn and the boat did a complete 360. It threw me and the driver off and the 3rd passenger luckily stayed on, ohterwise it would have been a long night in the bay. The 2nd time we were in my El Pescador 24' and I was in the shallows and hit another boats wake, and it flung my boat sideways. Everyone stayed in the boat, but our arms hurt from being stretched.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

I was running into Caney Creek WITH THE JACK PLATE ALL THE WAY DOWN when 2 ski boats cut in front of me. The bow dove into the first boats wake spinning the boat 180 degrees. All I could do was hold on for dear life while the boat spunout eventually throwing me out and the rest is history. When I got out of the hospital I contacted the Chronicle and they did a story on kill switches. I was contacted by several people who were thrown out of their Shoalwaters and I was contacted by an Attny who wanted to go after the manufacturer. I talked with the other guys who were thrown out and then threw the attny out. I was half sitting on the leaning post which I am sure did not help the situation and WAS NOT WEARING A KILL SWITCH. The beer in my left hand probably did not help much either. I believe anyone can get into trouble on any boat no matter what the design. Wear you kill switch and pay attention. Then go to www.texascoffeeonline.com and buy some coffee so I can get a bigger boat.


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Bad things happen much faster in tunnel boats.

If you don't wear a kill switch EVERY time, don't buy one
If you can't remember "DONT TURN SHARP", even when it goes to all heck, don't buy one
If you're not the type that is always trying to figure out how the current situation can turn ugly, don't buy one

I love my 23TV Explorer. The first thing I did when I bought it was to find out what it does/doesn't like.....pretty easy after that.


----------



## quackerattacker (Aug 21, 2007)

I Learned The Hard Way About Those Kill Switches Too!
This Past Duck Season On A Dark Rainy Morning Looking Right At The Gps Hit A Steep Bank In A Bayou Doing About 26-27 Mph Got Tossed Out With My Dog Decoys And Gun. The Boat Stayed Pinned But Thankfully It Turned Into The Bank And Got Stuck About 50 Yards On The Same Side As The Channel As I Was On 
All I Could Think Of Was Prop And Dog But She Nor I Were Injured! Somebody Was Looking Over Us Thaat Morning!
That Was One Cold Hunt


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

hadnt happened to me _yet. _As a matter of fact, I dont know anyone its happened to. Doesnt mean it cant or that im "that good", just hasnt happened. I'm sure the instances are few and far between, but its good to be aware of how it can happen. Seems like the most common trait is speed and either turning, or taking a big wave that has the effect of turning. I always pull the throttle off when crossing a wake or a big boat passes in the ICW. I also run a boatright, and its a flat bottom that has ribs that run the length of the boat and i think that helps it maintain the edge in a tight turn.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Here's Palms Up story. I was there and it was a horriying incident. I won't start my boat up unless my lanyard is on.

"My 19 Shoalwater swapped ends on me and I was thrown off the leaning post into the throttle and the boat torqued hard to the right throwing the boat in to a spin. My wife and kids were thrown out and I held the wheel until the g force finnaly made me let go. The boat came around and hit my wife and kids (she was holding them and actually kicked off the side of the boat) I remember hitting the water and then seeing the sunshine above the surface and then the propeller. Next thing I remember was back- stroking to the shoreline and a guy jumping in to help me. Larry Padgett (old whaler) rammed his boat into mine and jumped aboard to shut it down and save my wife and 2 boys. I then remember seeing my knee and thinking I would need some stitches. Then I remember a nurse at my side helping me and an ambulance guy yelling to get the lifeflight quick because "This guys not going to make it". Next I am on a helicopter lifting off the freeway and heading to Herman where Dr. red Duke and EG Melisnos would spend the next week re attaching my leg and repairing the knee with stomach muscles. 6 months later I could get out of bed and today about 6 yrs later I can walk pretty good. Collapsed lungs, broken ribs, severed right foot and totally obliterated left knee with a lifetime of pain because I knew how to drive boats, been doing it a long time and thought those kill switches were a hassle."


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

*Town Idiot*

Again I am outed as the town idiot. You all must go to my website and buy coffee to make up for shaming me this way.
www.duncancoffee.com

use 2cool in the discount code at checkout


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

HAs'nt happened to me yet... in My 19' Shoalwater either. It was something that concerned me before I bought the boat. I believe that as long as you are aware that these boats WILL swap ends and you pay attention when driving these boats you will be OK. I always throttle back to around 3000 R's whenever making a sharp turn. These hulls can be "over driven" in other words they are not speed demons and dont like to be pushed. Anyway... I really like my boat and it does everything I need it to do. Just remember to be aware of this and SLOW down in turns and wear your kill switch. BTW- I won't let anyone else drive my boat specifically for this reason. Hope this helps....


----------



## gregs1 (Feb 21, 2006)

PalmsUp,

Thanks for sharing your story. I have also felt the safety cords were a pain in the arse but after reading your story I don't think I will ever run my boat again without wearing it.

Thanks Again


----------



## twwp (Jul 12, 2007)

had 19' tv exploer(115) for 4 years and have owned a 21 tv explorer(150hp) for 2 1/2 years. I have heard of this happening but it has never happened to me. That said I always wear a kill switch and let everyone know when they need to hold on.


----------



## Nateag (Oct 3, 2005)

I have had my 21' Explorer for a little over a year now and so far it hasn't spun. I have run it in some less than desirable conditions and as long as I go easy on the throttle in the chop I haven't seen any issues. Slow down to make big turns and keep in mind that anything can happen.

I also always wear my kill switch. I put a small carabiner on the end of the switch to make it really easy to put on and take off.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Some scary stories gives a man something to think about when hes on the water.


----------



## Fishcrane (Oct 5, 2004)

*Haynie*

Anybody ever swap ends on a 23 Haynie Bigfoot?


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

PalmsUp

Thank you for your story. I have had my boat for 5+ years. Started off religiously using the kill switch lanyard. Frequently fish by myself due to schedules, etc. After about a year I decided it was more trouble than it was worth. About a year ago, I almost got dumped out of my boat by a wake from a boat that passed me from behind and caught me by surprise. Boy was he a flying. I decided right then that it was not too big a hassle to use it because if I had been fortunate enough to not be hit by my boat or the prop, it would have been a long swim to the beach and a long cold walk back.

No shame in it. You will probably never know how many lives/inbjuries have been prevented by having your story published.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

If you want to know whether you need to wear a pdf or kill switch. just jump out of the boat and swim for 5 min then try to get in the boat . you will be surprised as hard that task is without the pdf . 



Every boat accident captain did not plan to have an accident . The difference between a good day and a bad day is usually 3 sec or less of bad decision or act .


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't have a TV but, I do have a new found respect for the kill switch and landyard. I have been thrown out of a boat that I was not driving. It was going about 55mph. It was not fun. Luckily I was not injured. Thanks guys for sharing your wisdom no matter how many times you appear the "town idiot" by sharing you may prevent someone else from having to go thru what you have. Thank you. Artifishual


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I owned a Tunnel V for 7 yrs and had that happen one time.
Now I new nothing about it before I got the boat, so it was surprise to me.
BUT, I new what would cause it from then on and never had it happne again.
As long as you drive without making any sharp turns while on plain you will have not problems.
It was one of the best boats I've ever owned and would own another in a heartbeat.
The transport I have now has a similar hull but not quite. It wont do that.


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

I had a Key west 18' stealth ,, with a 150 merc, Lower water pick up,swap ends, running straight down the ICW, was testing, for high speed missing out, running the jack plate up, trimming out a little more, to get a little more rpm, and it was going sideways, then backwards, never turned the wheel,, threw me in the floor, hanging on by the binnicle handle, Had the lanyard on, but landed in the floor, just short of pulling it off.. 
Had a couple El pescodra's spin in turns, on with the motor down and trimmed in. Most boats, with a deep v going into a tunnel can spin, with the jack plate, up and motor trimmed out, trimming the motor back in helps , in turns.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Palms Up, keep posting and responding about your story. If it saves one person from being injured, more power to ya.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Palms Up, your story is very inspiring. Ever since i could drive a boat, my father always told me to wear my kill switch. ANd for the past couple of years my father has trusted me with his boat.  I wear my kill switch every time, i find somewhere to hook it on to. My friends ask me why do you wear it? I respond, because it may save our lives one day. My father now has a Majek, which i run ALOT. Thank the good lord i have not spun her out yet, and i pray i will not....ever.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I run an Explorer 190 TV, and thanks to threads like this I haven't spun it in the 3+ years I've been running it. But I knew the characteristics of this style of boat when I bought it, so I'm super careful in turns, and wear my kill switch religiously. The cheap carribeaner trick works great and makes it easy to get the lanyard on and off, and takes out the P.I.T.A. factor. 

Be careful out there guys!


----------



## mullet head (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks Palms Up...
I will start wearing my kill switch religiously from now on!!!!
For some stupid reason, I think it is a hassle to take the 2.3 seconds to put it on...usually a second thought as I am crossing the bay in high chop...
BTW...I have spun my Haynie Bigfoot once a couple of years ago...don't know how, don't know why, just know I did not want to do that again...luckily we were just just getting out of the hole when I made a sharp turn and instantly we were facing the other direction...
The info on this thread has been great!!!


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

I always wear my kill switch, never can be too cautios. I currently have a shallow stalker 20v and fortunately have not had this happen to me, hope it never does!!


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Low hydraulic fluid*

Keep in mind that most flat bottom boats will swap ends and slide in a turn.

I once had a boat with hydraulic steering where the seals would leak. This requires you to over compensate with the steering. It was extremely dangerous when jacked up at speed when the hydraulic pressure caught up with the wheel movements and adjusted suddenly.

Moral of the story is keep your hydraulic steering in good working order.

Lot of good information on this thread.


----------



## TunnelVision (Aug 16, 2005)

happened to me in going down the intracoastal in a 18' gulfcoast. Buddy was driving and were hauling a**. We were luckily able to hang on and he was wearing the kill switch.


----------



## krusty0001 (Nov 3, 2006)

Nateag said:


> I also always wear my kill switch. I put a small carabiner on the end of the switch to make it really easy to put on and take off.


Good idea! The main reason I dont wear the lanyard is its a PITA to clip and unclip. (my belly gets in the way of the belt loops  ) For the record, I usually start the day wearing it, but by the end of the day, I'm tired of dealing with it. Anything that makes safety easier, is good. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Any boat with a flat bottom can be made to spin out if you try hard enough, tunnel or no tunnel. All you need is enough resistence on the bow and a slight degree of turn with enough umph behind it and the back end will pick up while the bow digs, causing a spin. The difference in the deep v bow boats is that a wave caught on a weird angle while at speed can sometimes because the v cuts into the wave without creating lift but causing resistence to create the spin (particularly when the stern is still in flat water, because in choppy water the stern will dig against a wave). The same wave will lift the bow of a flat bowed boat, causing the stern to also dig and prevent the spin. 

Knowledge is key. If you know the tendencies and are prepared, swapping ends is easily prevented. There is no teacher like time on the water, a cool head, and patience.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Aggiedan said:


> Keep in mind that most flat bottom boats will swap ends and slide in a turn.


You can probably get any boat to "swap" ends, the difference with the V tunnels is that the vee can catch and violently swap ends. Imagine you're running flat out in one of these. You have the motor trimmed out and jacked up. The only portion in the water is the back half of the boat and it's kind of got that weird oscillating / floating feeling we all know. Now all the sudden that sharp vee bow finds something to grab whether it be a wake, a wave whatever. The back of the boat has nothing to help it keep tracking so it snaps.

With a true flat bottom it is still not going to be a pleasant experience, but they usually don't swap ends with such snap as to eject the passengers.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

PalmsUp said:


> Again I am outed as the town idiot.


PalmsUp, I wouldn't call you the "town idiot", just unfortunate enough to learn from experience...

Now, want to talk about "town idiot"... I got hooked of bay fishing last year and decided it was time for a new boat. Every sales person I talked to had opinions on tunnel vs non tunnel and none seemed to have a good answer for why each was better. More often than not the one they said was a must have was the one they had in stock... I made a rush purchase and ended up with a non tunnel boat. Until today I had never heard of tunnels "spinning out".

That's why I like this site so much is people like you who are willing to share their knowledge no matter how they came about it. So my hat's off to you! I just wish I would have discovered the site BEFORE I bought my new boat, might have made a more informed decision on what was best for me...

Shawn


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

PalmsUp said:


> Again I am outed as the town idiot. You all must go to my website and buy coffee to make up for shaming me this way.
> www.duncancoffee.com
> 
> use 2cool in the discount code at checkout


Not an idiot..... That's learning a valuble lesson in an extremely hard way. You and your family are lucky. I remember the story in the chronicle. Hopefully your story will remind boaters out there to be careful, and wear their kill-switch.

Sorry, I'm not much of a coffee drinker.


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

*Swapping Ends*

I have been in a 17' explore when it swapped ends unexpectively. Can you say Holly S---!! I was a passanger. I current own a 19' Shoalwater. I have swapped end with it trying to get out of trouble, but I figured it was coming. I got ready for it. It is a good reminder to wear the kill switch.

T-Roy


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

My 23 TV swapped ends on me with my wife and 2 of her friends in the boat, I felt it coming and the other guy was standing next to me at the console and not paying attention, and when the boat started to bite he slid into the wheel and I was unable to counter steer, all I could do was slam the throttle into neutral and hang on. Luckly nobody was thrown out but the looks on their faces was priceless. I always wear my kill lanyard, and also have added a larger clip to make it easier to put on and take off.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

krusty0001 said:


> Good idea! The main reason I dont wear the lanyard is its a PITA to clip and unclip. (my belly gets in the way of the belt loops  ) For the record, I usually start the day wearing it, but by the end of the day, I'm tired of dealing with it. Anything that makes safety easier, is good. Thanks for the tip!


Just make a loop and put around your wrist, thats what I do as the clip is a PITA.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

*Town Idiot*

I refer to myself as the town idiot so everyone will remember to WEAR A LANYARD ATTATCHED TO A KILL SWITCH ! I was on my back for 6 months and couldnt work for over a year and I did not have AFLC! They used stomach muscles and skin from my thigh and alot of screws to put me back together. Its not something you want to go through. I almost lost my family that day and they almost lost me. That did not hit me until they loaded me onto the lifeflight helicopter. Be safe


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Had that happen to me once on my 19', luckily I slowed down before I began to make my sharp turn to avoid trouble. Next thing we knew we made a 180. 

I attached a small dog collar to my lanyard and it makes it easy to slip on and off when adjusted.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

I have had my 17' bite into a wave in the surf. I was in the 2nd gut when a tsunami came in, I cut the boat toward the wave it dug in(went down thur the waveinstead of up and over). Needless to say I took a 6 footer in the boat. Lucky for me I only have 4" sides on a self bailing hull.


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

Another voice--Wear the lanyard.

Just when I thought I was "getting the feel" of my 24' El Pescador and knew when to back off the throttle in a turn it swapped ends and I didn't feel anything leading up to it. Smooth water, normal radius turn (or so I thought) and Wham--going backwards.
As soon as I felt it let go I pulled off the throttle, we completed the 180 turn. No one fell out but it got my attention.

I wear the lanyard.
I try to keep my hand on the throttle and usually back off a little in a turn.
I don't think it would keep me from buying a boat as I am not selling mine but something you have to learn about.


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

Last boat I had was a tunnel. I have since sold it and traded up to a non-tunnel bay boat.

My only concerns with the tunnel were whenever you crossed a wake, like following someone and passing them, the boat would get STUCK on the wake. It didn't matter how you trimmed the motor, it still would ride along their wake. I pushed it one time and it tried to come around on me, but I chickened out and throttled back.

Lesson learned - Whenever crossing someones wake, be sure and cross as close to perpindicular as possible to avoid the 'gyro' effects.

my .02


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I run alot of boats every size and brand guys be careful I dont wont to be the medic on Lake Conroe coming to get ya ! High speed v-hulls can do it also I had 2 Hydro Streams very fast boats only weigh about 700lbs both running 200hp at 75 mph I decided this was enough she was chine walking hard so I pulled it back and thats when the stern came around!!!!!!! I have made 3 bad boat crashes on LC in the last 8 months or so and 2 others that the drivers have just fallen out and the boat drove away so please be carefull ! Broke a drive shaft on my Mastercraft Ski boat running about 45 it hit the rudder and made a 90 degree right turn one broke rib !


----------



## 17Explorer (Aug 19, 2005)

*T.v*

I have run a 17' explorer for the last 9 years and if you turn to sharp running at speed it will swap ends every time no matter how high the motor is jacked up. It just takes a little learning curve to run one.


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

I was surprised to hear the story of the boat going straight ahead, with the engine raised and trimmed to the peak, definately scary, i suppose she would swing around port side, I have heard of the dreaded turning and darting, but not the straight ahead one, very interesting.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Here is a Transcat swapping ends then grabbing. 



Notice the Driver (my Dad) is on the wrong side, and the direction of spray, and wake infron of hull. 



Didnt even realize I got the shot, until months later, thought my Old Man was exagerating about almost being thrown. 



Never had it hapen under normal circumstances.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

I have heard cat boats dont swap ends as easy, are they more resistant than other tunnel hulls?


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

Where can I buy a "kill switch" my boat dosen' t have one. Thanks for shareing this information with us who have never heard of this "swapping ends stuff"


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

Bradford said:


> Where can I buy a "kill switch" my boat dosen' t have one. Thanks for shareing this information with us who have never heard of this "swapping ends stuff"


 I found them at Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0000AXR7F/ref=ord_cart_shr?%5Fencoding=UTF8&m=A1KF2V3FQHNS87&v=glance

I have ordered one. ( ya'll scared me )


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

_I can make my ULTRACAT 18XS swap ends very easily. I learned it would do it the very first time in the water . Just run mid speed jack plate about 2" up turn hard *INSTANT* 180. I was completely caught off gaurd the first time . I have never had it happen unintentionaly since. I have however done it on purpose once when the boat was realy muddy because it results in a wall of water washing over the bow thus rinsing out the mud._


----------



## TexasWhaler (Jan 19, 2006)

Like others have mentioned, this thread is going to save lives.

Kudos to the guys who have shared their experiences.


----------



## Fishinrob (Dec 1, 2007)

Make sure you ATTACH your kill switch to the life vest you are ALWAYS wearing underway.

At least the prop won't kill you. 

It like making sudden moves on a Big Wheeled 4wd, Don't.


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

I appreciate all the information shared on this thread......, 

I wonder if ever a pontoon boat could spinout....?


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

i read some of the horror stories about watching a boat motor on plane, out of site, while treading water and it got me to thinking of how safe i could be on my boat....

i always, ALWAYS, put on my pfd (inflatable version, very comfortable) when running the boat, permanently attached is the kill switch lanyard. i have made this a habit, as i find myself fishing alone alot. when i'm alone, i try to wear the pfd while fishing, though this doesn't always happen. 

that outboard gets cranked, i'm wearing my pfd and kill switch. 

these stories should be enough to get everyone to do the same!


----------



## crockerag (Nov 9, 2007)

Out of curiousity, does anyone here have experience driving airboats and flats boats? I have experience driving airboats and want to know if you have to worry about the same things (i.e. low gunnels and swamping, etc.) Thanks


----------



## Fowlhooked (Apr 4, 2005)

A few years ago as I was exiting Pringle Lake in POC, following a red 24' Pescador... On the right hand turn, the Pescador shot a big rooster tail into the air, then the left turn came - another huge rooster tail and the boat literally shot up onto the bank on the left side of the cut. I'm sure it was due to the motor being jacked up too high. 

This happened so fast, I could hardly believe what I just witnessed. I'm sure the boat would have done a 180 had a solid bank not been there to stop the boat. Scary stuff, wear those kill swith lanyards!!!


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

I had a 21 foot deck boat for my first rig and had the steering cable bust on me. The boat did a 360 but I got a hold of the throttle and pulled it back. It was hell getting it back to the ramp.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

You have to learn with testing how your own rigged flats boat will navigate a turn; i.e. how much it slips and under what conditions.

Charles


----------

